
France tells Google to remove search results globally, or face big fines - hvo
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/09/france-confirms-that-google-must-remove-search-results-globally-or-face-big-fines/
======
RexRollman
"The Right To Be Forgotten" is one of the worst pieces of law I have ever
heard of and it still amazes me that it could come from a place like Europe.

In my opinion, Google is going to have to fight this or leave France. You
simple can't have France dictate the search results that citizens of other
countries receive. If that is allowed to happen then other countries will
demand it as well.

------
hinkley
If Google staged a 2 day blackout in France, what do you suppose would happen?

~~~
happyscrappy
Bing and Yahoo move up?

